# Topics > Robotics > Modular robotics >  Linkbot, modular robot, Barobo, Inc., Davis, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer and manufacturer - Barobo, Inc.

"Linkbot, Create with Robots"  on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Article "Linkbot modular robot platform grows with your knowledge"

by Paul Ridden
May 28, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Linkbot Lock Popper! 

Published on Jun 7, 2013

----------


## Airicist

BaroboLink: Graphical Control Software for your Linkbot 

Published on May 28, 2013




> BaroboLink is the easiest way to connect to and control your Linkbots. This video gives a quick tour of BaroboLink's features. The video also provides a quick intro to the Linkbot Python module.
> 
> BaroboLink is:
> - Free
> - Open Source
> - Works on Mac, Windows, and Linux
> - Includes connection dialog, motion control, access to sensor data, programming dialog for executing simple Python scripts, and a pose teaching dialog.
> - Can accept connections from other BaroboLink users over the internet so that robots can be controlled over the web.

----------


## Airicist

Linkbot BumpConnect Tutorial 

Published on Oct 11, 2013




> This short tutorial will show you how to BumpConnect Linkbots together, forming master-follower groups.

----------


## Airicist

Linkbot Got Legs 

Published on Jun 10, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Linkbot Kickstarter Video 

Published on Dec 11, 2014




> Kickstarter Video for the Barobo Linkbot

----------


## Airicist

Five whirling Linkbots 

Published on Feb 3, 2015




> Here's 5x Linkbots-I's that are connected in series being controlled using Tilt-Drive.

----------


## Airicist

Linkbot My Rio Demo Full

Published on Mar 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Published on Oct 17, 2016




> Get kids coding in the classroom with the Linkbot. Our classroom solution is plug-and-play and requires little to no programming experience to get started.

----------

